# Feature of the Month



## tomnikids3 (Sep 7, 2010)

This may be a dumb question and maybe I missed it on this new layout but where are the Feature of the Month pictures?  I don't see anything for September or the previous months like in the old forum.

Dana


----------



## Researching (Sep 7, 2010)

I asked the same question yesterday, but no replies yet.  Hopefully someone will help us out with this.  I was looking forward to seeing the September feature.


----------



## tomnikids3 (Sep 8, 2010)

I look forward this i hope they post soon.


----------



## ashleymarcia (Sep 8, 2010)

I'm so glad others are posting about this, because I too was looking for the September Feature.  Feature of the Month is one of the main reasons I joined the forum because these ladies provide inspiration during times of hair doubts. I hope this feature still exists or I'll be highly upset and may consider cancellation.


----------



## India*32 (Sep 9, 2010)

Yes, I too look forward to the featured monthly "HHJ Person."  Any updates?

India


----------



## somethingdifferent (Sep 11, 2010)

I can't access the feature of the month. When I click on it, it says I don't have rights to access that information. Does anyone know what is going on?


----------



## dimopoulos (Sep 11, 2010)

Several features have been disabled in the forum the last few hours. I am hunting down an area of the forum which causes slow downs so once I get to it I will gradually enable everything for your usage.

Thank you for your patience.


----------



## somethingdifferent (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks for the update!


----------



## msbettyboop (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks. I had a slight meltdown when I couldn't access it too


----------

